# Gaggia Classic, Kinu M38 and fresh-roasted beans: my first try (please comment)



## greymda (Oct 6, 2016)

so, basically it's my first try.

used 17g of fresh beans, and got 46g of coffee.

please take a look at the video and share your opinion:


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Looks a nice enough shot. Big head of crema - are the beans very fresh still? How did it taste? At the end of the day that's all that matters!

There's loads you can do if you want to play - Silvia steam wand is good if you drink milk drinks. Sit your scales underneath the glass and stop the shot at the desired weight rather than by time or a line on the glass. (If they won't fit, you could get a naked portafilter and/or remove the drip tray, put the scales and glass under the PF and put another glass under the waste pipe. Just a few ideas for things you can do if you want - I'm not suggesting you 'should' - and if you like the coffee as it is, maybe don't change anything!


----------



## greymda (Oct 6, 2016)

beans roasted on 27 september.

tasted pretty good. novice, so not much experience, but i liked it









thanks for the tips!


----------



## greymda (Oct 6, 2016)

my yesterday morning shot:


----------



## greymda (Oct 6, 2016)

my last (i hope so) fine-tuning video. 17g beans in, 35g coffee out in 25 seconds:






any comments welcomed


----------



## javacentral (Feb 3, 2016)

Nice looking bit of espresso, I really liked the crema. Made it really pretty.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

greymda said:


> my last (i hope so) fine-tuning video. 17g beans in, 35g coffee out in 25 seconds:
> 
> any comments welcomed


17gs in. is that in a standard gaggia OE basket ?

not sure I could ever fit that much in mine without it not having enough room


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

Looking good.

I can see that you're tweaking your yield/ratio, keep doing it until you get the best flavor possible, then you can play around with the grinder setting to adjust the time of the shot and tweak the balance between acid and bitter.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> 17gs in. is that in a standard gaggia OE basket ?
> 
> not sure I could ever fit that much in mine without it not having enough room


I can. With a lighter roasted bean.


----------



## greymda (Oct 6, 2016)

yes, it's the gaggia standard basket. we don't have any market for espresso parts here, and i just have to stick with what i have.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

can i see a photo of your puck after pour ?

Just wouldnt mind seeing how the top of it is indented for my own satisfaction.


----------



## greymda (Oct 6, 2016)

sure thing, but either in the evening or tomorrow morning


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

I can live with that.

But in the mean time do they have a more pronounced shower screen \ screw impression than these ?

pucks from my gaggia OE basket


----------



## greymda (Oct 6, 2016)

no, and usually i don't even get to see the bolt imprint.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Same as @greymda here. Dark beans take up more space @Jumbo Ratty get yourself signed up on the LSOL and cram more in!!! I switched from the mahogany roasted Rancheros to the curve LSOL and thought I'd misweighed the beans.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Phobic said:


> ...then you can play around with the grinder setting to adjust the time of the shot and tweak the balance between acid and bitter.


I'd aim more for sweet, without excessive acidic, or bitter flavours. Balance between acid & bitter sounds like a "rock and a hard place" to me 

The amount of acid in your cup continues to increase with extraction, a sour cup will have less acid than a sweet cup, or an over-extracted bitter cup. Acids make up a significant portion of any cup of coffee.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Missy said:


> @Jumbo Ratty get yourself signed up on the LSOL and cram more in!!!


I dont use that basket anymore, and those photos were taking when i was experimenting with just how far i could go G wise

and, before anyone says it,, we are making coffee not pucks


----------



## greymda (Oct 6, 2016)

anyhow, i haven't find it yet the taste i like. and now things started being a bit more problematic, as i'm having some technical problems with my espresso machine.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

greymda said:


> and now things started being a bit more problematic, as i'm having some technical problems with my espresso machine.


What problems ? what are the symptoms ?

Heres a puck from 15.6gs in my 15g VST this is how I like it to look apres pour


----------



## greymda (Oct 6, 2016)

this is from today morning flat white:

  

  

17g of Verngano Espresso Bar blend.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

greymda said:


> this is from today morning flat white:
> 
> 17g of Verngano Espresso Bar blend.


Obviously plenty of room for the 17gs.



greymda said:


> now things started being a bit more problematic, as i'm having some technical problems with my espresso machine.





Jumbo Ratty said:


> What problems ? what are the symptoms ?


still having problems?


----------



## greymda (Oct 6, 2016)

boiler leaking and valve sticking.

was hoping to get that Baby machine for parts and start a rebuild, but the only person in London i know can't meet Ali and take the machine from him for me. currently searching for anyone else i know in London )


----------

